# Textile Souk



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

All

I'm looking for directions to the Textile Souk from Dubai Marina please.

I went to the Gold Souk yesterday and got horribly lost...and this was with the '_help'_ of a Sat Nav so thought I would ask on here.

Any suggestions on where to park as well?

Thanks in advance

Sherry


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Sherry. It is really easy if you follow these instructions. From The Marina, go down Shiekh Zayed rd. Past defense roundabout and follow signs for bur Dubai. The road branches off to the left in 4 lanes and then splits into two lanes. Get in the left side again. Follow that rd until the end of it and turn left, following signs for rulers court. This will bring you near Maktoum bridge and the docks where the dinner cruise dhows are moored. There is a roundabout, take the first right from this and it goes towards the dubai fort museum. Go round the road with the museum on your left and then follow the road until it ends. Turn right and immediately there is a car park at 10dhs an hour. The souq is immediately next door. Sounds confusing I know but it is not too bad honestly


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Fab - thanks Jimbo much appreciated


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

You mean Meena Bazaar ?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> You mean Meena Bazaar ?


Nope - I mean the textile souk...there's supposed to be one but google map hasn't been that helpful.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

5herry said:


> Nope - I mean the textile souk...there's supposed to be one but google map hasn't been that helpful.


I hope u reached the correct spot after Jim's directions !


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What Jimbo says however you can head for Shindagha heritage village (opposite the QE2), loads of municipality parking just after the big Carre Four.

Park up and walk through the heritage centre to the waterside and walk 5 minutes back up the creek towards the public dhows. Entrance to the souk is by there.

It's also a 5 minute walk in the same direction from Al Ghubaiba Metro station.

Be prepared for people hounding you to buy pashminas and fake handbags, however they are just annoying more the they are intimidating. Also if you are seriously looking for fabrics, take a walk around the surrounding streets, as some proper wholesalers have set up shop there too.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Meena Bazaar is also a textile bazaar having designer shops .... Gul Ahmed ,etc.


----------

